# Spike taking a hike



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike thought it was so nice out today that he decided to go on a hike 

On his hike Spike met some squirrels








Spike chatted with his new friends for so long that it started to get dark 








So Spike got his lantern, gathered his things and said goodbye to his new friends and made his way back home 










I hope you liked Spike's story about his day 


ps. Iam not crazy, I swear :wacko:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is too cute


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awe Spike you are a little doll!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Spike should do a regular story! Maybe a continuing story! Somebody might want to publish that. He's such a sweetheart!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Liked? I loved it, haha. He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

His next adventure needs to be Spike goes Camping  with a entire camp site theme, a little tent, camp fire, fire pit to grill his food on ........ Oh yeah I can so see that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  Iam glad you liked Spikes story  

Camping would be fun or a day at the beach, mabey these would be good ideas for the cockatiel of the month contest


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

Hahah, I had a gigglefit when I saw that. Spike is too cute!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good idea spike! I like it for the COTM theme.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

I think we should have a picture contest to see who can get their 'tiel to act out the longest and most interesting story. So far, you have given us all a tough act to follow!


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> I think Spike should do a regular story! Maybe a continuing story! Somebody might want to publish that. He's such a sweetheart!


I agree with Sue. It's a must!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats was cute!
make another!


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

sooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks 

No book publishers have called as of yet


----------

